# Health



## Racepicks (Jul 13, 2017)

I just posted this over at PM:



Racepicks said:


> buck tells me all the time, our livers are probably like old catchers mitts.  That being said, I think Tren raises liver levels (ALT and AST), which suppresses IGF-1.  If your liver cannot convert HGH to IGF-1, then you should be more concerned in getting your ALT and AST within proper range.  The only way you can detect if you are getting your money's worth out of your HGH investment is to Test.  Monitor your blood pressure whether you are on gear or off.  It is imperative that if you choose this lifestyle, that you monitor your Bloods and Blood Pressure.  If it is out of range, take necessary precautions to get back in range, up to and including, getting off the gear.  Don't ignore it and hope it goes away on it's own.  Anyone who feels they need to ask further questions, hit me up via PM.  I would be glad to help.



It is incumbent on all of us to take care of ourselves.  It is easy to dismiss the talk about AAS being dangerous,  I, personally, think that moderate AAS use FOR MOST is not inherently dangerous.  As long as you are aware of your family health history with regards to heart issues and cancer, and you monitor your own Blood Pressure and Blood Work regularly.  As I stated above, PM me if you have any questions or concerns.  Why do I care?  Because I began experiencing a weird kind of headache.  Kind of a soreness in the muscle behind my neck.  I found it was because of high blood pressure.  I remember Doggcrapp posting about health.  I PM'ed him and he took the time to educate me on what I should be aware of, and what I can do to help myself.  He helped me, now I'm giving back.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 13, 2017)

Good post and point!


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 13, 2017)

BP is the easiest to monitor and sadly most don't.  High BP can equal kidney failure and heart disease.


----------



## K1 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm awful with my blood pressure and still haven't gotten back to the doctors to have it taken care of...Got knotted up and was down for a couple weeks and my wife convinced me to take a trip with her to the chiropractor to get my neck cracked back into place...She wouldn't do it because my bp was like 170/111 or just slightly higher?! Said she was shocked that I hadn't experienced a stroke or heart attack yet and couldn't risk cracking me with my numbers like that because it could cause a clot or some shit:banghead:


----------



## pesty4077 (Jul 13, 2017)

K1 said:


> I'm awful with my blood pressure and still haven't gotten back to the doctors to have it taken care of...Got knotted up and was down for a couple weeks and my wife convinced me to take a trip with her to the chiropractor to get my neck cracked back into place...She wouldn't do it because my bp was like 170/111 or just slightly higher?! Said she was shocked that I hadn't experienced a stroke or heart attack yet and couldn't risk cracking me with my numbers like that because it could cause a clot or some shit:banghead:



Take something for that BP. It might not effect you now, but it will catch up to you. My BP is that high too without BP meds. With BP meds, I range 118/70 to 130/80 during day.Bio is right, with meds, easy to control. AAS, and GH will contribute to it getting higher.


----------



## K1 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah, I'm really bad with doctors...Always have been?! I wish there were some generic bp meds or something off the net I could get to deal with it but I think shit like that has to be taken care of through a legit doctor...I keep telling my wife I'm getting too old now to keep playing around with this shit but then when she goes to set up an appt I just brush it off:banghead:


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 13, 2017)

Shit, never thought about it. Thank you for the post.


----------



## gungalunga (Jul 13, 2017)

Racepics....is there solid proof out there that tren lowers IGF-1? I'm not trying to doubt you, but the profile for tren on steroid.com says that tren significantly raises IGF-1. Im just trying to figure out what the truth is on the subject.


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 13, 2017)

I used to have a pantry full of supplements, mostly for bodybuliding.  Now i am down to 5 or 6 and all of them are for health.  One of the best supps i have incorporated was Carditone (Thanks to Dante).  Took my bp from the upper 140's to the lower 130's and upper 120's.  One cap every night.


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 13, 2017)

K1 said:


> Yeah, I'm really bad with doctors...Always have been?! I wish there were some generic bp meds or something off the net I could get to deal with it but I think shit like that has to be taken care of through a legit doctor...I keep telling my wife I'm getting too old now to keep playing around with this shit but then when she goes to set up an appt I just brush it off:banghead:



Hey K1 carditone is great and it works fast. You can get it on amazon. It's not a permanent solution but it's way better then having high blood pressure. 1 in the am one in the pm and it will drop substantially and quickly.


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 13, 2017)

And you dont have some of the side effects that some people experience with Rx BP Meds.


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 13, 2017)

gungalunga said:


> Racepics....is there solid proof out there that *tren lowers IGF-1*? I'm not trying to doubt you, but the profile for tren on steroid.com says that tren significantly raises IGF-1. Im just trying to figure out what the truth is on the subject.



Thanks for the question Gunga

I don't believe that Trenbolone lowers IGF-1.  I believe that Trenbolone can raise AST and ALT levels in the liver, which in turn, can suppress the livers ability to convert HGH to IGF-1.  I understand that Tren is not C-17 alpha alkylated, so is not considered Hepatotoxic, but when used in high doses it has resulted in severe liver toxicity.


----------



## slide (Jul 14, 2017)

Regarding BP...I've never formally been diagnosed with high BP, but every time I go to the dentist, or have to go to the doc, my BP is high...like 140 over 90 or something like that. And then they tell me to 'relax', take it again, and it drops a little (or in a range where they seem to be OK with it)....and that's it. But it's like clockwork. 

BUT, when I had the life insurance guy come to my house @ 0600 and have me pee in a cup, take blood, EKG thing, and take BP...it was 120 over 68. 

So, is this 'whitecoat' syndrome when I go to the doc? Why the discrepancy? Since I've never been diagnosed and nobody really seemed to have said too much of it, I haven't really paid attention. But, with this lifestyle, and getting older, I'm thinking I don't want the nurses to tell me every time it's high...relax...then take again. 

-s


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 14, 2017)

slide said:


> Regarding BP...I've never formally been diagnosed with high BP, but every time I go to the dentist, or have to go to the doc, my BP is high...like 140 over 90 or something like that. And then they tell me to 'relax', take it again, and it drops a little (or in a range where they seem to be OK with it)....and that's it. But it's like clockwork.
> 
> BUT, when I had the life insurance guy come to my house @ 0600 and have me pee in a cup, take blood, EKG thing, and take BP...it was 120 over 68.
> 
> ...


Same thing with me bro.  I went to the dentist last time and my bp was 184/100'sh.  Wouldnt touch me until i relaxed.  Made me sit calm and it came down to 135/80.  Spoke to a friend of mine that is an oral surgeon and he said it happens with 50% of his people.   It common.


----------



## zacharykane (Jul 19, 2017)

Since joining PM I know I've definitely taken more steps to educate myself on keeping myself relatively healthy (as much as possible anyways) while trying to be a competitive bodybuilder. Blood work, proper supplements, doctor visits, etc. have all become just part of the process for me now to make sure everything stays in range as much as possible. Especially since I have no family history for males in my family, I have to keep an eye out from pretty much anything and everything abnormal.


----------



## Sub7percent (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm in a state where I can't monitor my own bloodwork.  I get bloodwork done for TRT about twice per year and make sure everything is in range.  While on cycle I just take as much support supplements and eat lots of healthy food.  

Always monitor blood pressure though.  I'm always a little high on cycle and have been using 40mg telmisartan on each cycle to bring me back into the lower end of range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesty4077 (Jul 19, 2017)

One thing that Dante taught me that helped greatly is taking Citrus Bergamot, I take twice a day and it help put my cholesterol numbers back to normal. I suggest it for anyone on AAS.


----------



## Marky boy (Jul 19, 2017)

What's everyone's thoughts on tren effecting HDL and LDL levels? Mine are a bit whack at the moment but Iv been running tren. 

Compared to my bloodwork at the end of last year the difference is massive ( was running test and deca last year ) 

So it seems it's the tren? Im now off the tren so hoping they sort themself out a bit


----------



## Devenidas (Jul 24, 2017)

pesty4077 said:


> One thing that Dante taught me that helped greatly is taking Citrus Bergamot, I take twice a day and it help put my cholesterol numbers back to normal. I suggest it for anyone on AAS.


Pesty do u take Jarrow's brand bergamot mate or a diff one ? cheers

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 24, 2017)

This is a great topic that doesn't get enough attention! Thanks to everyone that has added input so far. Going to be looking into some of these.


----------



## pesty4077 (Jul 24, 2017)

Devenidas said:


> Pesty do u take Jarrow's brand bergamot mate or a diff one ? cheers
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



I think it is Jarrow if I am not mistaken. I am in Romania, so I can't look at the bottle.


----------



## striffe (Oct 8, 2017)

Just reading this now. A good message that many need to read. I take citrus bergamot myself. I think anyone using steroids should be using it. I use the Jarrow brand but I know there are a few good ones. Q10 is another good thing to take. For my liver I use synthergine or nac.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 30, 2017)

pesty4077 said:


> One thing that Dante taught me that helped greatly is taking Citrus Bergamot, I take twice a day and it help put my cholesterol numbers back to normal. I suggest it for anyone on AAS.



Another vote for citrus bergamot here.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 31, 2017)

I take ubiquinol, fish oil, vitamin c, vitamin d, vitamin k2, garlic, alpha lipoic acid.


----------



## Victory (Nov 1, 2017)

AGGRO said:


> I take ubiquinol, fish oil, vitamin c, vitamin d, vitamin k2, garlic, alpha lipoic acid.



Similar to my stack. Ubiquinol, fish oil, vitamin d, vitamin k2 are year round supplements for me. I also use citrus bergamot all year as well.


----------



## AndyLast1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Good topic , but his is everyone's business, and everyone chooses his own way for himself


----------



## odin (Nov 10, 2017)

MPA's cardiosolve and heartsolve recently caught my eye. They both look really good. Although his supps are very expensive but these two contain very useful ingredients.


----------



## bill2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> I just posted this over at PM:
> 
> 
> 
> It is incumbent on all of us to take care of ourselves.  It is easy to dismiss the talk about AAS being dangerous,  I, personally, think that moderate AAS use FOR MOST is not inherently dangerous.  As long as you are aware of your family health history with regards to heart issues and cancer, and you monitor your own Blood Pressure and Blood Work regularly.  As I stated above, PM me if you have any questions or concerns.  Why do I care?  Because I began experiencing a weird kind of headache.  Kind of a soreness in the muscle behind my neck.  I found it was because of high blood pressure.  I remember Doggcrapp posting about health.  I PM'ed him and he took the time to educate me on what I should be aware of, and what I can do to help myself.  He helped me, now I'm giving back.



interested to know what other precaution you take in regards to other health problems that might arise..( atheroschlerosis, hdl,cancer prevention etc..) 
what was the main points you got from your conversation with Dante?


----------



## SURGE (Nov 23, 2017)

I try to avoid sugars and some starches. I eat lot's of vegetables and greens. Fruit occasionally but keep my intake fairly low. Lean protein and lot's of good fat. Drink lot's of water and green tea. A few supps but essential ones such as vitd3, vitk, vitc, and fish oil. Never go high with aas anymore either.


----------



## woody (Nov 25, 2017)

i hit 300mg test cyp and 300mg decca on a weekly basis for quite some time now. 1 cc of test cyp 1 cc of decca once a week. I got my blood work done...it was almost perfect. I haven't touched a oral since i was 24 years of age(im 37 now). When i was hitting 600mg of cyp and 600mg of decca a week i was a experiment gone wrong. I quit that dosage because i started to lose hair.


----------

